# Jago Miami - Sikh Youth Conference



## S|kH (Aug 2, 2005)

There's a Sikh Youth Conference for ages 18-35 in Miami on Sept 2nd - 5th.

www.jagomiami.com

I was wondering if anyone would be interested, would be nice way to meet some SPN users.


----------



## sheenak (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there. Its going to be a great experience. About 100 people are registered and expected from all around the country. E-mail the site if you have questions. www.jagomiami.org

Gur Fateh!


----------

